# kyoga flameback color



## lokipeacocks (Sep 26, 2011)

I have tangs and peacocks and now getting into vics what's the best food to get great color from my new flame back, thanks

[/i]


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

Look for quality foods with color enhancers. spirulina for blue/greens, astazanthin for reds/orange and marigold or something similar for yellows.

That along with a varied diet of high quality foods and frozen or live treats will bring out the best colors. Also a couple of ladies help do the trick as well. :dancing:


----------



## lokipeacocks (Sep 26, 2011)

dreday said:


> Look for quality foods with color enhancers. spirulina for blue/greens, astazanthin for reds/orange and marigold or something similar for yellows.
> 
> That along with a varied diet of high quality foods and frozen or live treats will bring out the best colors. Also a couple of ladies help do the trick as well. :dancing:


 thanks for the help!!


----------

